# DNA Tests



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Has anyone here used DNA tests to see if doggie is sensitive to anesthesia?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't believe there is any DNA test that would tell you that.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I saw this in a review for Embark on Amazon. Only one reviewer mentioned it so I wasn't sure if the claim was legit.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

breed differences but not a genetic test http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...2012/09/28/pets-anesthesia-complications.aspx


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That makes more sense.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I asked our IAABC member who is a dog genetics expert for her thoughts and she said ...
"There is one known genetic variant, for MDR-1, that will tell you if a dog might not handle anesthesia well. There is a test for that. There are definitely other genetic factors that will affect a dog's risk of not handling anesthesia well, but we don't yet know what they are.

The MDR-1 variant is common in herding breeds and it's a great idea to test for it in them. In others, it's quite rare if ever seen at all, so not so useful.

Just because a dog is MDR-1 negative does not guarantee they will do well under anesthesia.

I hope that helps! "

Jessica

Jessica P. Hekman, DVM, PhD
The Dog Zombie | Jessica Perry Hekman, DVM, PhD
Dogs! Brains! Science!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

davetgabby said:


> I asked our IAABC member who is a dog genetics expert for her thoughts and she said ...
> "There is one known genetic variant, for MDR-1, that will tell you if a dog might not handle anesthesia well. There is a test for that. There are definitely other genetic factors that will affect a dog's risk of not handling anesthesia well, but we don't yet know what they are.
> 
> The MDR-1 variant is common in herding breeds and it's a great idea to test for it in them. In others, it's quite rare if ever seen at all, so not so useful.
> ...


The MDR-1 variant is what the one review on Amazon said the test indicated. Sounds like of no use in toy breeds to check for it. I will let my daughter know, she might want to check her collies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, it would seem to me that this MIGHT be hepful in mixed breeds. Like the Collie problems with certain heartworm meds.



davetgabby said:


> I asked our IAABC member who is a dog genetics expert for her thoughts and she said ...
> "There is one known genetic variant, for MDR-1, that will tell you if a dog might not handle anesthesia well. There is a test for that. There are definitely other genetic factors that will affect a dog's risk of not handling anesthesia well, but we don't yet know what they are.
> 
> The MDR-1 variant is common in herding breeds and it's a great idea to test for it in them. In others, it's quite rare if ever seen at all, so not so useful.
> ...


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

I don’t think it is a “DNA” test but I know my vet does blood tests to determine whether a cat or dog will have a negative reaction to the standard anaesthetic before they have surgery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Paddington said:


> I don't think it is a "DNA" test but I know my vet does blood tests to determine whether a cat or dog will have a negative reaction to the standard anaesthetic before they have surgery.


Yes, those SHOULD always be done before any procedure that requires anesthesia. They are to look at the overall health of the dog and that they are in condition to withstand the anesthesia and the procedure.


----------

